# B: Wago Controller/Klemmen, Eltako, Phoenix Contact Netzteil



## danhw (3 August 2011)

Biete an:

*Wago 750-842* TCP/IP programm. Feldbuscontroller, *NEU OVP* *165€* (3 Stck. vorhanden)

*Wago 750-430 / 750-431* 8 Kanal digitale Eingangsklemme, *gebraucht* *23€*/Stck., größere Stückzahl vorhanden

*Wago 750-430*  8 Kanal digitale Eingangsklemme, *NEU, 27€*/Stck., mehrere vorhanden

*Wago 750-530*  8 Kanal digitale Ausgangsklemme, *NEU, 27€*/Stck. mehrere vorhanden

*Wago 750-436*  8 Kanal digitale Ausgangsklemme LSS, *NEU & OVP, 21€*
*
Wago Analog-Klemmen* *750-468, 750-459 NEU*, mehrere vorhanden, pro Stck. *90 Euro*

Stabilisiertes Netzteil *24V DC Phoenix Contact* "TRIO-PS" 5 Ampere, Neu in geöffneter OVP,* 65 Euro*

Stabilisiertes Netzteil *24V DC Murr Electronik* 5 Ampere, Neu & OVP *65 Euro*


*ELTAKO MFZ12DDX-UC *Neu & OVP
Digital einstellbares Multifunktions-Zeitrelais mit 18 Funktionen
1 Wechsler 10A/250V AC, Steuerspannung 8-230V UC
*25€/Stck. *(5 vorhanden)

Jeweils zzgl. Versand 

*Bis zu 2 Klemmen auf Wunsch per Postbrief (2,10€), ansonsten per DHL Paket versichert (5,90 Euro)

*Bei Interesse bitte PM/Email an mich. *
 Softwarekopien gibt es bei mir nicht, bitte gar nicht erst anfragen, danke.

Gruß, danhw


----------



## danhw (14 August 2011)

*Update analoge Wago Klemmen*

S. 1. Beitrag.


----------



## danhw (31 August 2011)

*V: Div. Wago Komponenten*

siehe 1. aktualisierter Beitrag.


----------

